# cefiro engine swap



## bjmd (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi guys! A newbie here. I have a 90 Nissan Cefiro GTS-R. The engine is RB24S, the carbureted version of the RB engine block. It was one of the engines placed in the R31 skyline. I have problems modifying the engine and now I'm planning to do a swap in the near future and I hope you guys could give me some inputs.

Had some research, and I found out that my car shares the same chassis as the R32 skyline, the S13 Silvia and the C31 Laurel making their parts interchangeable. The JDM of this car had the RB20E, RB20DE and RB20DET. In Japan, this car was used for racing and drifting and they put in the RB26DETT of the skyline! I'd like to ask you guys if you have experience in dealing with this swap. Furthermore, my car is left-hand drive and is it possible if ever I get hold of these engines to also convert them to left-hand? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

sorry to say, we don't have that car here in the us, but any rb series motor should fit with a little research. i don't know if this is true, just my guess. good luck!


----------



## bjmd (Oct 30, 2002)

Well thanks guys! By the way, someone here in our country will be doing an RB20DET swap on his A31 Cefiro. Depending on the results, I will follow suit. Will also post the results if that's ok. Well, we also have a club in our country for Nissan enthusiasts and just like you guys are finding ways to increase our HP so we could beat the crap of those Hondas!


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

you can put any RB engine into the A31. if you wana go RB26 then use an RB25 tranny. it will all bolt in perfectly


----------



## bjmd (Oct 30, 2002)

Wow, thanks a lot for the info dude! I'm goin on an RB engine hunting then.... Hope I find a good one.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um........you can on a right hand drive Cefiro, but what about left hand??

That's one of the reasons the GT-R never made it too the US........it was impossible to go left hand drive, because the turbos go right where the steering colum would be......amongst other issues.


----------



## bjmd (Oct 30, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Um........you can on a right hand drive Cefiro, but what about left hand??
> 
> That's one of the reasons the GT-R never made it too the US........it was impossible to go left hand drive, because the turbos go right where the steering colum would be......amongst other issues. *


Yo you got a point there man! BTW, my Cefiro is LHD. What are the problems am I going to encounter here?  Both the RB20DET and RB26 are for RHD. Presently, my friend is proceeding with the swap using the RB20DET. They are starting it already and I'm waiting for the results. But since it has a single turbo only, there should be no problems with the conversion to LHD compared to the RB26DETT which has two, right? Or is there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey BJMD where do you plan to hunt for your Engine swap 'coz I also have a 90 Cefiro w/ RB24s engine? What's your engine choice?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

What you guys have as a Cefiero, we have as a Maxima. I have a 2001 20th Anniv Edition SE.

www.cardomain.com/id/maxstyle


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I actually believe the Cefiro correspons to our Infiniti I30, which is based off the same chassis design as the maxima. I know some cosmetic mods from the Cefiro will only bolt on to the I30, thereby making it the legitimate us brother of the cefiro.


----------

